# jsem ráda, že jsem tě poznala



## david1234

hi there people, I have been in Cz recently and i am learning Czech mainly because I have met a lady, she speaks a little English but has passed me a note in Czech just before I left for home. I understand the general gist of it but cant be sure of the direct translation, plus her writing was a little hard to read in places.

I wondered if anyone could help me out and translate for me, its mainly the end I am having trouble with. It would help a lot because she is in a relationship, I like her very much and want to reply properly.

Many thanks in advance, here is her note written the best I could, she told me its very basic czech and not to use google! lol

velmi se mi libiš, jsi krasny a skvělý muž a te fajn, že jsi tady kdyz. jsi sem přišel, tak se něco změnilo. jsem ráda, ža jsem tě poznala, a kdybych neměla svěho přitele, tak si s tebou určité něco začnu.


----------



## kloie

I hope this helps 
I like you very much, you're beautiful and a great man and your fine, that  you're here. You came here, so you've changed something  . I'm happy that I met you, and if I had my friend, so she definitely something you start.


----------



## david1234

hi, no not really, you have just pasted the text into google, and the end does not make any sense. Please can someone give me a proper translation??


----------



## bibax

_Velmi se mi líbiš, jsi krasný a skvělý muž a je fajn, že jsi tady. Když jsi sem přišel, tak se něco změnilo. Jsem ráda, že jsem tě poznala, a kdybych neměla svého přitele, tak si s tebou určitě něco začnu._

My attempt:

I like you very much, you are a handsome and great man and it is fine, that you are here. When you came here, something had changed. I am glad that I have met you, and if I had not my boyfriend, I should definitely start something (-> dating, romance, ...) with you.


----------



## kloie

I was only trying to give you the general meaning since I have not studied czech in years.


----------



## david1234

no worries, thanks anyway, and thanks bibax, I have a feeling yours is closer.


----------



## zajimavy

Basically David, the girl says she likes you a lot but she already has a boyfriend.

That should tell you all you need to know.

With kind regards, Zajimavy


----------



## david1234

I agree my friend, I just don't really understand the something has changed part.


----------



## zajimavy

....Her feelings,that's what. That's why she was pleased to of met you and if she hadn't already a bloke on the arm you'd be in there with a chance.

And who's to say that relationship will last?  tak ještě se naučíte mluvit česky.

Kind regards. zajimavy


----------



## david1234

steady on bellend, i only wanted help with the translation.


----------

